# Trait Breton horse



## SatansLittleHelper (26 October 2013)

I wondered if anyone on here may know how we could locate a Trait Breton stallion at stud?? There dont seem to be any in the Uk...would we have to use AI??
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Rollin (26 October 2013)

Through the French National Stud - which is actually several studs.  I need to look up the name but in Brittany, they used to have Breton stallions.

I will ask but won't reply till Monday.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (26 October 2013)

Oh thank you so very much


----------



## Rollin (29 October 2013)

Not forgotten you.  I have emailed but may not get a reply for a few days.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 November 2013)

Most appreciated x


----------



## Rollin (2 November 2013)

Hello again,

I have a reply from Director of National Stud, he has forwarded your request to THE person for Trait Breton stud book.  I will keep you informed.  It does take time for things to work their way through.


----------



## Rollin (4 November 2013)

I have a nice friendly reply from the Syndicate who preserve the Breton.  Can you pm me your email address and I will forward details.

It seems this person speaks some English but always best to keep language simple.  They want to know if you have a preference for height colour etc.

If you have any problems you can ask me again.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 November 2013)

Thank you massively...I have sent you a PM


----------



## Rollin (4 November 2013)

I have emailed you.  Found four stallions.  As a Rare Breed breeder (500 CB's and only 5,000 Shagya's worldwide) I have a lot of enthusiasm for your project.

Please keep all of us informed of your progress.  Good luck.


----------



## trait1 (24 February 2014)

hi my name is tracie and I own a Breton mare and we are in the process of having her inseminated with a stallion at the national stud in france,like you I found there is no stallion in uk so ai is the only way to go and it is easy to sort once you know what your doing,if you would like any advice or just a chat about anything I would love to hear from another Breton owner


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 February 2014)

Hi Tracie...I will PM  you later


----------



## trait1 (24 February 2014)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Hi Tracie...I will PM  you later    

Click to expand...

thats great


----------



## Trait Breton (10 March 2015)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I wondered if anyone on here may know how we could locate a Trait Breton stallion at stud?? There dont seem to be any in the Uk...would we have to use AI??
Thanks in advance x
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I'm new here so I apologise if I'm supposed to do a welcome first.  I came across your thread.  I can assure you that there is at least one Trait Breton breeding stallion in England because I own him, and have done so for over 6 years.  He is rising 7 and I had him imported from France.  He is an amazing gentle guy.  I'm sorry you've had such a hard time finding one, I assume you have had your mare covered by now but I thought I would say 'Hello!' for future reference.

ATB


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 March 2015)

Actually no we haven't had her covered yet!! Would you PM me some details please?? X


----------



## Rollin (11 March 2015)

I hope you guys get together.  I am a great fan of all heavy horses, whichever side of the Channel.  If you manage a mating and foal, don't forget to post.


----------



## GemG (11 March 2015)

Ooo it's like blind date on here lol!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 March 2015)

Still hoping to hear from the poster but nothing yet


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 March 2015)

Also they don't accept private messages....so Trait Breton if you are still about then please please inbox me!!!!


----------



## Rollin (13 March 2015)

I would love to know the outcome for both of you.

Do please keep posting.


----------



## Trait Breton (15 March 2015)

Sorry, I'm really busy atm, I don't get on the internet often.  I will inbox you.


----------



## Trait Breton (15 March 2015)

I've no idea how to send anyone a PM, can someone advise?  Thanks.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 March 2015)

Ummm I don't know how to explain it :/
Your settings say I can't send you a PM as you don't accept them...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2015)

Trait Breton needs to get a higher post count before the PM function becomes available to them. Get posting TB! 

ETA - when you are allowed to PM, click on the name of the person you want to PM (on the left of their post) and some options come up in a little box. 'Private message' should be one of the options and if you click on it, it should take you to a page to compose your PM to that person. If you get a PM, it will show that you have a 'notification' on the top right of the forum. I use the desktop version of the forum though, it might be different on a phone.


----------



## Rollin (16 March 2015)

Faracat said:



			Trait Breton needs to get a higher post count before the PM function becomes available to them. Get posting TB! 

ETA - when you are allowed to PM, click on the name of the person you want to PM (on the left of their post) and some options come up in a little box. 'Private message' should be one of the options and if you click on it, it should take you to a page to compose your PM to that person. If you get a PM, it will show that you have a 'notification' on the top right of the forum. I use the desktop version of the forum though, it might be different on a phone.
		
Click to expand...

What a mine of information you are!!  I had  no idea you needed x pm's to make it work.  Not a problem for me I am a forum addict.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2015)

*stands up* Hello, my name is Faracat and I'm a forum addict too.


----------



## Trait Breton (16 March 2015)

Thank you, all, for your help.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 March 2015)

Faracat said:



			*stands up* Hello, my name is Faracat and I'm a forum addict too. 

Click to expand...

LOL Faracat!  

I, too, will be interested to know/see outcome please!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 May 2015)

Trait Bretton. ..are you still following this thread?? My friend would still be interested in speaking with you xx


----------



## Trait Breton (19 May 2015)

Hi, sorry for any delay in getting back to you on this.  I've been in and out of hospital after a car accident.  I have spinal issues and as a result I can no longer keep all of my horses this includes my beautiful beloved Trait Breton.  He will probably be going up for sale later in the year.  It's quite heartbreaking and an emotional time for me right now.  Therefore, I am not going to be offering him out at stud this year.  I'm sorry about this.  I'm sure any new owner would be more than likely to use him for covering mares so I will keep you informed, if I can.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 May 2015)

Very sorry to hear about your accident 

Is there a way for me to contact you privately? ?


----------



## Trait Breton (20 May 2015)

I don't know of a way, without making it public.  I don't have the post count to have private messages.  I'm not sure how many posts it takes to get that facility.


----------



## Trait Breton (22 May 2015)

I've had an idea .. I will sent up a dedicated email address which I will post here and then we can exchange details and I can delete the email from this thread... how does that sound? 

traitbreton121@gmail.com

I will leave this public for 48 hours OK


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 May 2015)

Seen and mailed you


----------

